# Used Toy Hauler



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

The wife and I are looking at buying our first travel trailer. We are really looking for a Toy hauler. We've got some dirtbikes and the little one will be at the age soon where we can pop him on a CR70 and hit the trails. Any recommendations on brands to stay away from. What I need to look for as far as AC units, Generators? I am looking for something 1/2 ton towable most likely used. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

I've had Work and Play before and it served me well. Ppl seems to usually have a good selection. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

